# Is $300 good price for a M9?



## heefageLA (Jul 2, 2012)

Im looking for a used M9; is $300 a good asking price?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Not really unless it's been beat to hell. New, they typically go for around $500+/- so you'd be more along the lines of $400, maybe $375.

Check out the listings on *GunsAmerica* etc.and see what they're going for.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

For $300 I'd suspect your getting a 92 not an M9.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

thndrchiken said:


> For $300 I'd suspect your getting a 92 not an M9.


They're virtually the same gun.

* http://www.handgunforum.net/beretta/29498-difference-between-m9-92fs.html*


----------



## heefageLA (Jul 2, 2012)

Great info. fellas
Thanks for the feedback


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> They're virtually the same gun.
> 
> * http://www.handgunforum.net/beretta/29498-difference-between-m9-92fs.html*


Yes, but the M9 is beefed up in key areas to support sustained use of 9mm nato pressure ammo. Whereas the 92 is not.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

thndrchiken said:


> Yes, but the M9 is beefed up in key areas to support sustained use of 9mm nato pressure ammo. Whereas the 92 is not.


According to?


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

thndrchiken said:


> Yes, but the M9 is beefed up in key areas to support sustained use of 9mm nato pressure ammo. Whereas the 92 is not.





VAMarine said:


> According to?


Paging *Shipwreck*, paging *Mr. Shipwreck*, cleanup at junction of Aisle 92 and Aisle M9. :watching:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've never heard of a standard M9 being "beefier" then the 92FS, nor seen actual data from the manufacturer stating such. For a while there were the Brigadier models that had beefier slides, but the M9 does not have those. ThndrChicken is seeming to imply that a M9 costs more than a 92Fs, yet Beretta lists the M9 Commercial and the 92Fs at the same price.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

For $300 it must either have some hidden issues or be "warm".


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

have it checked by a reputable gunsmith


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

thndrchiken said:


> Yes, but the M9 is beefed up in key areas to support sustained use of 9mm nato pressure ammo. Whereas the 92 is not.


Nonsense, the M9 is not beefed up in any key areas over the 92FS. If anything, which is very arguable, the 92FS would be the one with the stronger frame due to it's slanted dustcover, however, neither one is beefed up over the other and they are practically the same pistol with very minor differences and no differences in the strength department.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

thndrchiken said:


> Yes, but the M9 is beefed up in key areas to support sustained use of 9mm nato pressure ammo. Whereas the 92 is not.


It's already been stated in the post above mine, but this is simply not true. Sorry. One too many "I heards" from someplace 

The slide and barrel are exactly the same, just marked differently. And, as stated above, the dustcover difference theoretically could be argued to make the M9 frame not as strong. But in 9mm, it doesn't matter (the 92 frame was changed for the 40 cal round)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Paging *Shipwreck*, paging *Mr. Shipwreck*, cleanup at junction of Aisle 92 and Aisle M9. :watching:


I hear ya


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

I have been reading posts about buying a used, ok rather then buy from a store, where else should one look to purchase, i think the stores are going to charge more, or what do some of you thing about purchase from a diffrent state where the cost of some things are cheaper then here in NJ and then have it sent to a local store, however this one local store charges $45.00 for handling when someone has a gun sent to them for pickup?

also somone new in guns would have to have some very knowledgeable in guns to purchase a used one, because those of us new in guns would have no idea the condition of a used gun?

Lisa- Hamilton NJ


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have an aversion to buying used guns. I have sold a guns over the years - and thankfully there is a market for it.

But, I prefer to buy new and have a warranty. I've seen too many NEW gun lemons that friends have owned or I have read about on forums. People get rid of their headaches... Too often, they sell the lemon, and it could be YOUR lemon. Also, you get no warranty on a used gun, typically.

ONLY way I'd ever think of buying a used gun would to meet someone at the range and put a couple of magazines thru the gun.. I am shocked that over the years, only 1 person has done this when I sold guns. I don't really mind (the shooter pays for their own ammo and range fee, obviously).


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

heefageLA said:


> Im looking for a used M9; is $300 a good asking price?


Simple answer..........yes. Practical answer.........I'd get the serial number and call the local police and ask them to run it before I'd buy it. If it's hot, you won't be out $300 sometime in the future, nor will you be unwittingly feeding the stolen gun market. If you are a person of integrity, no deal is good enough to justify buying stolen property.


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

what about gun shows? this weekend i had a chance to go to a gun show but did not, it would have been my first gun show, no chance of buying just to look around and get info from vendors at the gun shows/

Lisa


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In Texas, the LARGE gun shows are nice. I plan to go to one next weekend. One can typically find guns for $50-$100 less than a gun store. Now, granted, you pay $8 to get in and $10 to park. But, it's still a discount. And, you can walk around and pick up tons of weapons - unlike being at a gun store when you have to ask to hold each one individually

However, that's not the same all over the USA. Some people are always complaining that the gun shows suck. And, small ones are usually NOT worth going to.

It just depends on what its like in your area


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

gun shows and pawn shops are good place to shop for a deal.But you need to be or have someone who is knowledgeable.Kind like buying a used car.There are bad deals and good deals.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, tons of new guns at the gun shows here.. More new than used.


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

I thought maybe going to a gun show would help, i think one can get alot of info at a gun show keeping in mind everyone has their own thoughts etc and you have to remember that, because i have to say cost is an issue and i have even seen in catalogs handguns being cheaper then the store i went into and they are far and between, one does not see a store that sales guns on every other corner, do you think if i gave you the name of the group who is holding the gun show you would now anything about them? just wondering just like a certain group that i been getting info from in sight another name for it as well, however i think they are all about concealing and in NJ one can not conceal a gun.

Lisa


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You'd have to ask someone in your area about the group putting on the show. Its different everywhere. Here in TX - there are some gun show promoters not worth going to...

If you know forsure what you want - go to Bud's Gun SHop online. Order and pay for the gun online. Then, get your FFL to send a copy of their FFL to BUds. It'll ship in a few days. Usually, unless your state has some particular law, no sales tax necessary.

Now, your FFL will charge between $25-$50 to do the transfer. Look around and find the cheapest. 

And, you can check and see on Bud's website if they already have your local FFL's info on record. If they do, you just buy and wait. SImple as that. Nothing else.

When I buy from them, I use the same FFL - which they already have the info. 

Usually, the price is the best you can get, or close to it. With no sales tax, even me paying the $25 FFL makes it come out ahead. But, that's if you know EXACTLY what you want, and if you can find an FFL to do the transfer for $25 or less.


----------

